# My dog is a crybaby!



## Leopoldsmom (Feb 28, 2013)

Every time I walk out the door to take my dog for a walk, he starts up crying and carrying on for about the first two blocks! It's embarrassing and he gets all the neighbor dogs barking. I have tried stopping and waiting, he just gets worse and pulls. I have tried bringing a squirt bottle and squirting his nose, and he just gets worse. I've mostly just given up and tolerate the firs few minutes of misery. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I would try to tire him out before leaving the house, if he is whining due to too much pent up energy and excitement. If he's still whining when tired, I would take him back inside every time he starts to whine. Waiting for your puppy to calm down is another good method. It might take a while, and I wouldn't really care about the neighbors.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

My pup was a bit of a walk whiner as well. The method that worked well for us was leashing him up in the house and every time we could get through a room without crying, he got a treat. If he cried, we turned around and started back at room one. Once we finished up the house, we went into the backyard. It took about a month to be completely whine free on a walk. Anytime he whined, we just went back to the beginning.


----------



## Leopoldsmom (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Leopoldsmom (Feb 28, 2013)

Except that as soon as he sees the leash, he starts up. He has jumped up on the wall that hold the mirror and hooks where his leash hangs, and torn it out of the wall! He is 105 lbs, so it's hard to manage him when he gets all excited like that!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Leopoldsmom said:


> Every time I walk out the door to take my dog for a walk, he starts up crying and carrying on for about the first two blocks! It's embarrassing and he gets all the neighbor dogs barking. ?


Your dog is an adult dog?


----------



## Leopoldsmom (Feb 28, 2013)

yes


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

His reaction is either of over excitement or extreme pain. Which do you think it is?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Leopoldsmom said:


> Except that as soon as he sees the leash, he starts up. He has jumped up on the wall that hold the mirror and hooks where his leash hangs, and torn it out of the wall! He is 105 lbs, so it's hard to manage him when he gets all excited like that!


Start carrying the leash around with you ALL THE TIME.

If the ONLY time he sees the leash is when you go out - he KNOWS what the leash means and will start getting over excited as soon as you reach for it.

But, if you carry the leash around all the time, or grab it from the hook, walk around for a minute then put it back - he's not going to know when 'leash = walk' and won't get so excited.

Once he's calm about you picking up the leash the next step is to hook him up, then unhook him and put the leash back. Hook him up, walk around the house, then unhook him and put leash away. Repeat alot.

Step 3 - put leash on, walk to door, take leash off and put away. Repeat.

Step 4 - put leash on, walk to door, open door, close door, take leash off and put away. Repeat.

Step 5 - put leash on, walk to door, open door, walk through door, go about 5 feet, turn around and come back in, close door, take leash off and put away. Repeat.

IF at any time the dog starts to whine - go back one step

Steps 6 and on - simply add more distance to your walk before you head home. Usually by step 6 the dog has learned to settle down before you head out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

**What Lauri said.

My youngest was a bit excited when we would walk (she was a pup) and although she wouldn't bark, she would whine and jump. Did pretty much what Lauri said, now I have 2 clam dogs waiting for walkies and the walk is pleasant.


----------



## Leopoldsmom (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Laurie and Elizabeth. I will try that.
Lilie, I can't imagine why it would be extreme pain, can you?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Leopoldsmom said:


> Thanks Laurie and Elizabeth. I will try that.
> Lilie, I can't imagine why it would be extreme pain, can you?


No, it wouldn't be. Laurie's post was spot on.


----------

